# Had a dream i was robbed at gunpoint



## OGKushman (Jan 20, 2011)

Real intense dream had me waking up in a sweat with heart beating and adreneline pumping. Everything was fine, but its got me rattled.

I had a dream i was in my living room, i thougjt someone was going to break in so i grabbed my 8mm Mauser and snapped in a stripper clip. I thought i had the one up but as im pointing it at the front door a gun is cocked behind my head. He got in from the back!? I dropped my gun and was hit in the head. I lay on the carpet quiet and bleeding and wait for him to leave. 

Next flash, hes gone and only my wallet is missing. My meds are here, my grow was untouched. Just wallet and 200$ missing. 

Next flash im talking to a cop and he asked if my cameras were recording....they arent.





...


Crazy dream guys. Got me looking for a 4 camera recorder/splitter


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

that is scary...I have had similar dreams except without the adrenaline. they were coming down the hallway I grabbed my gun and crouched behind my bed... then the dream ended... it is your mind conveying worries to you. maybe put the cameras on...your brain is trying to tell you something. in mine the gun only had one bullet..I need to load it...funny aint it.... we warn ourselves.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

dang, thats a pretty messed up dream! i have vivid dreams alot and some are good and some are bad. it seems like the bad ones are always alot more vivid for some reason. i had to stop watching cop shows late at night due to waking up trying to run from the police or thinking im going to jail over some crazy stuff.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

Phew, I bet you were glad to awaken. That is terrible. I had a bad dream last night too, must have been the moon. I guess you guys with guns need to pay attention to your dreams. scary.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 20, 2011)

No, no, Rosie.  Guys with guns need to listen to reason and reality.  When they start reacting to dreams and voices...  Well, we all saw what happens about 2 weeks back in AZ, matter o' fact.

OGK and Slowmo, I am not refering to either of you guys.  I've got too many guns and have scary, vivid dreams myself, but like you guys: I keep 'em separated.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

Point well taken PH.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

OGK your dream is your subconscious telling you that you do not feel you have enough security.

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dang HIE what are my dreams tellin me? stop breaking the law maybe


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

Your dream means you wish you were 100lb lighter and can run like an Olympic athlete knowing you can outrun anyone :rofl:

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

hey, have we met? that sounds about right. maybe not 100lbs lighter but 60 would be nice.. boy howdy when i was a little younger i could leave them standing there wondering where i went. now i couldn't out run them if i had to. it's hard for us fat boy's to run very far. lol


----------



## animal454 (Jan 20, 2011)

OK....The only thing that does not ring true is the 200 in your wallet....LOL


Man....That is not too far fetched for where you live bro....
And people wonder why we are always strapped.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2011)

Thats why ya dont keep guns to close to the bed. Might shoot yur dog are something waking up from a bad dream.:doh:


----------



## roadapple (Jan 20, 2011)

If this happens when you dream you need to put your finger in the end of the barrel, this will make the gun blow up backwards at the attacker ....


NO! WAIT, don't do that!..........I messed up, that only works in cartoons!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

no it'll still work as long as the gun is made by ACME.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2011)

My Dad loved the Road Runner.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

one of my favorite cartoons of all times, hands down the best. i just wish they would have let that innovative wile coyote catch the road runner from time to time. look at all the money he spent on rocket skates and bombs. if they aren't gonna show it anymore couldn't they have gave him a finale of eating some road runner. jeez


----------



## greengoddess (Jan 21, 2011)

*that you are concerned about having control over your money; you could be subconsciouly worried you are being ripped off. figuratively "having a gun put to your head" could mean some pressure you are feeling. *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2011)

don't eat hot peppers before bed:rofl:


----------



## animal454 (Jan 21, 2011)

Time for a new piece bro...Stripper clips are ages old....LOL


I sleep with a Titanium and Allow 44 mag...I think you saw it..


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

I had a dream that I ate a giant marshmellow. Weird thing is that when I woke up I could not find my pillow. :ignore:

Seriously, I would up the security if its causing you to have nightmares/dreams. Waking up stressed like that probably taint good fer ya. 

Weapon of choice, old beat up 38 revolver. Can move it around with ease in a tactical situation, not left needing to pick up spent casings if I needed to, rounds are inexpensive. Kills.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 21, 2011)

all good here, now im on 24/7 recording using a q-see qc444 dvr and a 1TB drive i installed. i feel better 

animal u are right a ww2 gun is old, but its reliable, and would pass through all 4 robbers if i was lucky enough to catch them in allignment. lol. Plus, The sound of a supersonic assult round does damage to an ego...hahahaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2011)

I say,,smoke weed that dont give ya bad dreams.


----------

